# Blackstock quits XRAY!!!!!!!!!



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

*Press Release*
Team Corally International is pleased to announce the signing of Mike Blackstock for 2007 and beyond. Winner of the 2006 IIC Modified Foam class, Mike will be an excellent addition to the International Corally Team. Mike's dedication to on track testing and development will be a great asset to develop current and future Corally products. 







*Press Release*


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Congrats on your new venture Mike.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike races at my local track THE GATE he is a really nice guy and a very talented racer


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Blackstock is an amazing racer, Im sure we will see him on the winner's podium with his new ride,
CDW


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats & good luck Mike!


----------

